# Warm Vs. Bright Acoustics



## aydenl (Dec 28, 2017)

Just wondering what makes a guitar have a warmer sound, like is it the wood or age, etc.?
thanks in advance


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wood, age, construction, strings, playing style and technique...and any combination of these and other things.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I would say just wood really.

If I strum a chord on a Yamaha FG and then on a Seagull S6, the Seagull is going to sound much brighter.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll through "size" in the mix.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

I will throw strings into this mix too. If you want warm try the Martin Retro strings. I find them warmer than phosphor bronze. You can try other none phosphor bronze strings if you are looking for a warmer sound, but I don’t know brands or names.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I have very worn strings on my Taylor which are known for being bright guitars. I'm trying to decide if using worn strings is a secret to a warm sounding Taylor. I think it is.

%h(*&

Ok so perhaps I've just been procrastinating changing strings because I want to take it in for a setup and just haven't gotten around to it.
This will be done in the New Year.

To answer the OP question, it's the sum of all parts but the most influential are construction and strings, IMHO. A Taylor dreadnaught made of rosewood back and sides with a spruce top will not sound like a Martin Dreadnaught made of rosewood back and sides with a spruce top which will not sound like a Gibson dreadnaught made of rosewood back and sides with a spruce top.

To me, this clearly shows how significant construction is to the sound.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

String gauge, string alloy percentages, string age, thickness of pick, pick material, materials of the guitar, size of the guitar, picking closer to the neck instead of closer to the bridge, atmosphere you're playing the guitar in (dry versus humid); there's a lot of factors.

It's kind of remarkable what difference a string type and pick type change can make.


----------



## aydenl (Dec 28, 2017)

Mooh said:


> Wood, age, construction, strings, playing style and technique...and any combination of these and other things.
> 
> Why do you ask?


well i've been playing an old 70's yamaha and doing recording with it, playing small shows, etc. but the guitar is getting to a point that its time to lighten the stress for it and start using a new guitar; the only problem is that the yamaha has such a dark earthy sound, and every guitar i pick up sounds so bright and happy. (bright and happy aren't words i'd use to describe my music XD)


----------



## aydenl (Dec 28, 2017)

StratCat said:


> I have very worn strings on my Taylor which are known for being bright guitars. I'm trying to decide if using worn strings is a secret to a warm sounding Taylor. I think it is.


yeah, my yamaha hasnt had a string change in at least 5 years; idk what strings were put on it to make it last this long, but the sound always blows the listener's mind. as a passerby once said while i was busking, 'theres a rawness to that guitar, and i love it'


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sorry, why does it need to be retired? Just because its old?

The fact that its broken in is probably why you prefer the tone.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, as other said, many factors... including technique, naturally.

As you describe, old strings gives a duller sound: new ones sound brighter.

Bigger acoustics (Gibson SJ-100, Taylor GS-5/516) give more bass and resonnance than a smaller orchestra (Gibson L-1, Taylor 512). Body height also goes the same way.

Rosewood back and sides warmer than mahogany or maple.

X-bracing gives rounder sound than ladder bracing.

That is why I did try so many guitars : sound quest is not that easy.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

mawmow said:


> Rosewood back and sides warmer than mahogany or maple.


I think the party line here is that the rosewoods and maples are 'brighter' than the 'warmer' mahoganies .... ie. woods with a higher Janka hardness value are brighter.


----------



## aydenl (Dec 28, 2017)

Budda said:


> Sorry, why does it need to be retired? Just because its old?
> 
> The fact that its broken in is probably why you prefer the tone.


the bridge is starting to lift from the body, and im too afraid to break it


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Any guitar can be fixed. A lifting bridge is a common repair, not always cost effective, but worth investigating.

Want a darker sound? Have you considered an all mahogany (top, back, and sides) guitar? I have a Seagull that fits the bill. A cedar top guitar might also serve your needs.


----------



## aydenl (Dec 28, 2017)

Mooh said:


> Any guitar can be fixed. A lifting bridge is a common repair, not always cost effective, but worth investigating.
> 
> Want a darker sound? Have you considered an all mahogany (top, back, and sides) guitar? I have a Seagull that fits the bill. A cedar top guitar might also serve your needs.


ive looked at a few, currently considering the martin d15m, but working minimum wage, $1600 will take a little while XD


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

aydenl said:


> the bridge is starting to lift from the body, and im too afraid to break it


Take it to a good tech and get it repaired


----------



## aydenl (Dec 28, 2017)

Budda said:


> Take it to a good tech and get it repaired


do you know any in the londdon area? i know of bungee over at london guitars, but im not sure of anyone else


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

aydenl said:


> do you know any in the londdon area? i know of bungee over at london guitars, but im not sure of anyone else


Theres a few who could do it.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

mawmow said:


> Well, as other said, many factors... including technique, naturally.
> 
> As you describe, old strings gives a duller sound: new ones sound brighter.
> 
> ...


Does anyone else notice that the G string (no jokes please) is the first string to go dull or flat. That's a warning to me that it's time to change the strings.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

aydenl said:


> do you know any in the londdon area? i know of bungee over at london guitars, but im not sure of anyone else



Look into Rodak’s in Woodstock. I plan to take my acoustic there in January.

rodaksguitarrepair


----------



## aydenl (Dec 28, 2017)

i


StratCat said:


> Look into Rodak’s in Woodstock. I plan to take my acoustic there in January.
> 
> rodaksguitarrepair


i shall, thanks


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Tone is a weird topic. One persons warm is another's muddy, bright is another's tinny. When I want mellow (warm,maybe muddy????) with my Larrivee and EJ16 strings I use a thicker pick. If I am finger picking I will use my bare fingers as opposed to my Alaskan fingerpicks for a warmer sound. My Halcyon AJ is a different beast and bright (whatever that is) hasn't been an option. It in my opinion is just a great sounding guitar. Now I have experienced a real difference in note clarity with the Nickle Bronze D'Addario strings.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

AlBDarned said:


> I think the party line here is that the rosewoods and maples are 'brighter' than the 'warmer' mahoganies .... ie. woods with a higher Janka hardness value are brighter.


I honestly can't argue about that. It was my belief and experience... ;-)


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I think it is mostly wood and construction. Pick up a Martin, then a Taylor, Taylors always seem to be a bit brighter than a Martin. IMHO of the ones I have played anyway


----------



## aydenl (Dec 28, 2017)

Gary787 said:


> Tone is a weird topic. One persons warm is another's muddy, bright is another's tinny. When I want mellow (warm,maybe muddy????) with my Larrivee and EJ16 strings I use a thicker pick. If I am finger picking I will use my bare fingers as opposed to my Alaskan fingerpicks for a warmer sound. My Halcyon AJ is a different beast and bright (whatever that is) hasn't been an option. It in my opinion is just a great sounding guitar. Now I have experienced a real difference in note clarity with the Nickle Bronze D'Addario strings.


never used a pick in my life aha XD


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Good to know


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Many things but the wood, construction (design/bracing) and size are usually the main difference makers. The two biggies in the acoustic world are Martin and Taylor. In general, it is said that Taylors are bright sounding where Martins are more warm sounding. However, they often use the same materials in their guitars. The difference is in the design. 

For example, if everything was exactly the same but one guitar had a spruce top and the other one a cedar top, the cedary topped guitar would be more mellow or warmer. The difference is in the wood. The Godin series of acoustics is a classic example of this. A number of their guitars are similar but built with different woods to obtain a different tone.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I think the guitar top is probably the biggest factor. If you're looking for an inexpensive replacement, so you can keep your older guitar safe at home, I would take a test drive on some of the current Yamaha models. Their solid top models are fabulous bang for the buck, right down into the ~$250 range, especially if you're a "sound over bling" guy like me. They have some matte finish models that might have the sound you're looking for.


----------

